# 34 weeks pg with twins - frequent bump tightenings



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi  

I'm 34 weeks pregnant with twins and have been having what I think must be Braxton Hicks contractions for quite a few weeks now.  Is there a normal amount you should be having as I seem to be having loads.  Quite often my bump is very tight and uncomfortable for a few minutes not just a few seconds.  They are worse when I am standing up or walking about..but they are only uncomfortable and not painful and they do not occur in a regular pattern.

Does this sound like normal Braxton Hicks?  My bump is quite big and I'm (usually!) quite small so I am finding it quite hard going.  

Many thanks

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it sounds just like braxton hicks to me and if it is worse and more uncomfortable when you are walking around, your body is telling you to sit down and take it easy!!!

Take care x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Thanks oink!

Will definitely take it easy...it's getting impossible to do anything else now!!

Many thanks again...

Sarah xxx


----------

